# What is this worth?



## Robert59 (Feb 9, 2021)

Wondering what is this worth? Someone gave this to me 30 years ago.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 9, 2021)

Still 50 cents only.


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 9, 2021)

Robert, have I the deal of 2021 for you!

Throw in another coin (same denomination), and I'll trade you two Canadian .50¢ pieces in return!


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 9, 2021)

If it had been an earlier one, it'd be worth it's weight in silver. In '71 the silver content was reduced to 40% and by '74 they'd stopped using silver altogether. Yours, Robert, is copper and nickle.


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 9, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> If it had been an earlier one, it'd be worth it's weight in silver. In '71 the silver content was reduced to 40% and by '74 they'd stopped using silver altogether. Yours, Robert, is copper and nickle.


Thank you all for the help and I will be posting more pictures of coins soon when I can get my reader to work again.


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 9, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Robert, have I the deal of 2021 for you!
> 
> Throw in another coin (same denomination), and I'll trade you two Canadian .50¢ pieces in return!


I have lots of Canadian money in the past since I lived in Michigan for 34 years. Had mainly coins.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 9, 2021)

Next to worthless as they don't fit any vending machines.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 9, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> I have lots of Canadian money in the past since I lived in Michigan for 34 years. Had mainly coins.


I was only having a little fun with you, Robert, as the Canadian dollar is sitting some 21 cents lower than the US dollar.


----------



## jujube (Feb 9, 2021)

I found a Jamaican $10 coin in my change one day.  I thought....WOW....$10 Jamaican.....until I looked up the value.  It was worth approximately 12 1/2 cents US.   It's the same size as a US quarter.  Man, I lost on THAT deal...….


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 9, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I was only having a little fun with you, Robert, as the Canadian dollar is sitting some 21 cents lower than the US dollar.


i didn't no it went down that much. I do know one time people would buy cigars from Canada because it was a lot cheaper. Is house prices cheaper in Canada compared to the U.S.?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 10, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> i didn't no it went down that much. I do know one time people would buy cigars from Canada because it was a lot cheaper. Is house prices cheaper in Canada compared to the U.S.?


Good morning to you, Robert.

Phew... I wouldn't know how to compare, but I can speak for British Columbia Canada (where we reside) with the average price of a home now standing at $728,500


----------



## Knight (Feb 10, 2021)

Google works
About 36,000,000 results (0.57 seconds) 






Search Results​Web results​
What's My Coin Worth? Rare coin values. Rare coin prices.​coins.ha.com › ref › beginners-price-guide


This is our basic _coin price_ guide for people who are unfamiliar with _coins_ but want to find out about old _coin values_. Match your US _coins_to the pictures and find ...
‎Coin Price Guide for... · ‎Currency Value · ‎Common Coin Questions · ‎Dimes


NGC Coin Price Guide and Values | NGC​www.ngccoin.com › price-guide


The NGC _Coin Price_ Guide is a complete catalog of _coin values_ for US and World _coins_from 1600 to date, compiled from a variety of numismatic sources.
‎World Coin Price Guide · ‎Morgan Dollars (1878-1921) · ‎Coin Melt Values


PCGS Coin Price Guide: The Industry Standard for US Coin ...​www.pcgs.com › prices


The PCGS _Price_ Guide is a comprehensive collection of numismatic _coin values_ featuring current and historic _coin_prices, indexes, and graphs. Updated daily.
‎Bullion Coins & Products · ‎Gold Type Coins - Regular... · ‎Gold Type Coins - Proofs


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 10, 2021)

Knight said:


> Google works
> About 36,000,000 results (0.57 seconds)
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 10, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> If it had been an earlier one, it'd be worth it's weight in silver. In '71 the silver content was reduced to 40% and by '74 they'd stopped using silver altogether. Yours, Robert, is copper and nickle.


I have 15 1971 


Knight said:


> Google works
> About 36,000,000 results (0.57 seconds)
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 10, 2021)

When adjusted for inflation, the purchasing value of a 1972 50 cent coin would be worth slightly over 8 cents in today's money.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 21, 2021)

When I was about 12 my best friends mon bought a used couch and found a gold Indian head coin in it. I saw the coin but don't recall much about it.


----------



## MrPants (Feb 22, 2021)

I have a bunch of coins stored at my brothers place that were given to me by my father many years ago. Also paper money in mint condition that is no longer in circulation as well as many of the high content silver dollars and 50 cent coins. There's even some old Spanish coins from the 1700's that some relative dug up on their farmland in the early 1900's. Those aren't in great shape but they are pretty interesting to look at. Especially when your see the 1776 date on them  Not sure if they are worth much but I do like to go through them every few years when I have a chance. Maybe I'll look into them more closely when I retire?


----------

